Ask HN: I'm building a GRC tool. What are the things I should consider? - suresh70
======
based2
[https://translate.google.fr/translate?sl=fr&tl=en&js=y&prev=...](https://translate.google.fr/translate?sl=fr&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=fr&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ssi.gouv.fr%2Fguide%2Febios-2010-expression-
des-besoins-et-identification-des-objectifs-de-securite%2F&edit-text=&act=url)

------
brudgers
I'm ignorant. What is GRC?

~~~
suresh70
Governance, Risk and Compliance

